# Scheduled Show Cancelled at Hopper Magically



## Claws (Jul 24, 2012)

Have 1 Hopper and 3 Joeys and find daily duing PTAT some shows (and doesn't seem to always be same one or on particular channels) that are scheduled to record do not and shows up (via reviewing Daily Schedule from dropdown) as CANCELLED at Hopper location. Originally, I thought someone was physically cancelling the recording watching TV that the hopper is connected to but for 2 weeks I've made sure nobody is physically sitting at that TV so I know that's not happening. Since first noticed it (over 2 months ago), dish technicians (twice) have come out to my house, gone over the setup and settings and have no idea of whats going on and just say it must be a bug. I've yet to see this bug listed anywhere or problem reported eventhough they said they'd report it to the bug department. Happens when 2 shows are schueduled to record (seems OK with 1) and so 3rd tuner is available for PTAT. Other times have had 3 schueduled shows record fine.....seems to be PTAT which have turned off to no avail. HELP! Does no one else have this bug, is it even a bug or something I have wrong?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If all thre tuners are scheduled to record and a Hopper or Joey is watching another channel live, a message comes up asking for permision to take the tuner for recording. If the TV/box are on in another room when that happens and no one is there to give the permision, the Hopper treats it as a user cancellation. It should not have that problem if the unattended box is in standby.

I think we all have to learn the procedures to take maximum advantage of all the Hopper/Joey new features. A little family courtesy discussion might be necessary, too. There are three tuners in a Hopper - a 2Hopper/2Joey setup would give more flexibility.


----------



## cshaws (Oct 19, 2004)

I had had this problem for the past month or so. Scheduled shows end up not recording and then the daily schedule says "cancelled by user" Have called Dish 3 x's. Last time they said unplug the hopper and plug it back in. If that doesn't fix it, they said they would replace the unit. Called them tonight because 2 shows didn't record and got the "cancelled by user" response. I think this is a software problem so not sure what a new Hopper will do to fix this.

Anyone else found anything that resolves this issue. Never had the problem on my 722, ever. Very frustrating esp when I came home and found that the Olympics didn't record and missed 2 hours.


----------



## cac303 (Apr 18, 2012)

I had the issue as well, and searched for it. It ereproduced consistently now with at least one method, and reported to DISH. Here is the scenario:

If you are watching a DVR event, you are still tying up one of the tuners in the background for the PIP (even if PIP isn't up on the screen.) So, while you are watching the DVR event, if you have 3 things scheduled to record at the same time, the Hopper needs all 3 tuners. It sends a message to the tuner that is in the background saying that it needs to grab control, and asking you if it is ok. Since you are watching the DVR event and aren't watching the tuner, you don't see the prompt. The problem is that the default behavior if you don't say "O.K.", is for the event recording to be canceled so that the channel isn't changed without your explicit permission, and that is what you see in the DVR schedule after the fact. I would presume that you would see the same thing if you left the Hopper on with the TV off, and therefore it thought you were watching those tuners, prompted you for the change, and then canceled the scheduled recording event when you failed to say "OK".

My previous Dish DVR receivers would prompt you that the channel was about to be changed to start a recording, and if you didn't cancel it, then it would switch after the 2 minute countdown. With the Hopper, the default appears to be to cancel the recording if you don't explicitly give it permission to change. I think that is a poor design choice, and that is what is causing the problem.


----------

